# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  fallimento srl socio occulto responsabilità

## inre

Cordiali colleghi, 
questa la situazione  
Tizio figlio di Caio è amministratore legale e socio unico di una srl. Tizio in realtà è unicamente un prestanome, tutte le attività gestionali ecc. sono state fatte dal padre, il quale non poteva assumere la carica di amministratore. 
La SRL ha un passivo considerevole ed è stata messa in liquidazione. Unico creditore una banca.  
Il padre ha firmato una lettera liberatoria in cui si prende tutte le responsabilità civili e penali della srl sollevando il figlio e indicando che quest'ultimo era solo amministratore formale, il padre era in realtà amministratore di fatto della società.  
Vorrei chiedervi, qualora nella gestione della società siano stati compiuti degli illeciti (sottrazione di fondi) tali da portare addirittura ad un procedimento di bancarotta, a quali conseguenze va in contro il figlio ma soprattutto il padre? 
grazie mille

----------


## Luca Bi

Più che di socio occulto direi che si tratta di amministratore di fatto. 
Secondo il buon senso l'amministratore di fatto è responsabile almeno quanto l'amministratore ufficiale per la gestione.  http://www.commercialistatelematico....o_societa.html 
Il fatto che vi sia un amministratore di fatto non esime il co-amministratore di amministrare correttamente la società o comunque di tollerare comportamenti irregolari. 
Dal punto di vista penale, in caso di bancarotta, sarebbero reponsabili entrambi. Mi viene il dubbio che non vi siano anche altri reati commessi (dalle false comunicazioni sociali, all'insolvenza fraudolenta o ricorso abusivo al credito fino alla truffa o all'associazione a delinquere - se risultano coivolti anche i consulenti) visto quanto racconti... (però io non sono avvocato penalista)

----------

